# oysters



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

my favorite way to eat oysters, buy a sack full ,put on grill till they pop open. add picante sauce, shredded cheese,jalopena slice and put back on grill till cheese melts,put on cracker and eat.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

same start but pack em w/ green garlic and sharp chedder.....


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

never thought about garlic, thanks. :clap

also was told to try rotel tomatoes and cheese.:doh


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

parsley, bacon bitsand butter.

My favorite though is right out of the shell....


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

I like to throw them on the grill then when they open up I pour a little garlicbutter on them That there if fine viddles


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Can I come eat with you guys?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

grab oyster, crack open, add some crystal hotsauce and slup up!!! nothin better than that!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

RAW... traditional hot sauce.... Horseradish (the grated variety, not the creamed), catsup, a dash of Worstershire, a squirt of lemon juice, and a dash of Tabasco. Use the horseradish and catsup to make the "hotness" right.

Jim


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

Always best fresh and ice cold! Get 'em straight from the shell and add horse radish and either hot sauce or ketchup(depending on your hot and spicy taste). I love them!!!!


----------

